# ᒺ  һ
ᒺ  һ (. ) 
 '      , '  ,         ,    . 
       볺.      ,   ,          볺   ,       ,     .      . 
 : 
. , . , 66, . 305 
. (0532) 509-911 
095-911-92-29, 066-785-66-52 
e-mail:kuschinsky.slavik@yandex.ru

----------

ᒺ  һ           
    : 
 -     ; 
 -          ; 
 -    ; 
 -     ᒺ ; 
 -      ; 
 -     Ҳ; 
 -        ; 
 -   .  
  : 
 -    ; 
 -   ; 
 -  ,  ; 
 -   ; 
 -     ; 
 -   .  
  : 
 -   ; 
 -    ; 
 - -    ᒺ; 
 -     .  
  : 
 -        ; 
 -         ( , , , ); 
 -   - .  
  : 
 -  , , ; 
 -        .  
 : 
 -        , 
 -        ,    ,   : 
 -     , 
 -     ()    ; 
 -       .   
  .

----------


## tayatlas

> ᒺ  һ

                    ?         .     (  ) .

----------

.     . ³         . , 66, . 305. ³  -     ,           , -     .       .  .    9  18 .    .

----------


## boy

. ,       . ,       .             ,              "".

----------


## admin

> . ,       . ,       .             ,              "".

           .      .

----------

